# 1 Legged, 1 handed, 45' 8" plates..I'm practicing!



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, I was challenged one handed at 45' against two hands, just in case I'm challenged one handed and one legged on an upside down Bosu ball... I'm practicing for worst case scenario.

Actually this is a demonstration I give for my students to show that the fundamentals of shooting work even if I'm one handed, one legged, balancing on a Bosu ball. It allows them confidence to trust in the techniques I am showing them. 

This is not something I typically have my students try. This only a demo, so please let's not make a safety issue out of it. And please don't try this on the Bosu ball at your gym or local gun range. There's your warning!

I normally shoot a little slower, but I was very tired that day and missing hard and often.
I need to work out some more to get that leg strength where it needs to be. I'm really weak left legged, funny how we always have a strong and weak side.

I'm not grabbing my crotch, I'm holding the gun belt in place on the draw.

And Yes, I know these pants make me look fat


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude. 





.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

NOW that was Funny, the Michael Jackson shooting approach, remember the camera adds 15lbs, Thanks Capt!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Faster!!

More powder!! 

Bigger bullets!!

Stand on tiptoes!!

Rub your tummy while you shoot!!!

(Good shooting, Capt.)

Joraca


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Remind me not to hold up the yoga class you attend...

Nice shootin, Tex.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Seriously...


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I give up--- It takes all I can do, to just get two feet on the floor in the morning,and get to the coffee pot. But I did have to shoot one time holding on to a rope with one hand around a wall standing on a small board, and one time had to walk on a board for about 20 ft and engage targets does that count, but I was also about 20yrs younger. Let me see if I can get up now. jj


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I use to do a lot of different hand to hand, the biggest most important part of it all is balance and foot work, you forget how to move when under pressure and stress..kinda like the scary movies where the girl running from he bad guy just trips and falls in an empty field..you get so focused on he fight you forget to move your feet..


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

where is the hot dog being held you told me about !!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

rob883 said:


> where is the hot dog being held you told me about !!!!!!!


Rob, that's a secret balancing pressure point I use Shhhuuuu! Seeeeecret


----------

